# Princess Is Overdue!! =(



## Mummy.To.Be

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt4959723fltt.gif

*Only*


https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt4959750fltt.gif
Okay so cross that date out, *NOTHING* happened on this day...

Now,


https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt4963608fltt.gif 
Yep, Cross that date out too! :nope: Went walking loads, tried curry, birthing ball and nothing
but braxton hicks and a few pains. Nothing more than that! :(

So, 

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt4968960fltt.gif
Another date crossed off! :nope: Had HUGE nesting day, a good few pains and alot of braxton hicks then
once again - NOTHING! Thought something might have happened overnight :nope: Seems this little girl
either wants to be dead on time or fasionably late! :haha:

Never the less,

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt4973515fltt.gif
Cross that date once again! _*HOWEVER*_ - Another evening/night of false labour! :nope: Surely all these false
labour pains _MUST_ be doing something "down there"?? :shrug:

Yet still,

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt4977871fltt.gif
Another day down without princess showing herself!! :nope: Nothing happened at all really. So frustrating!

But, 


https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt4982815fltt.gif 
What a suprise, she's still stuck in there!! :nope: Had sharp pains "down there" for about an hour just
before bed with lots of braxton hicks then woke with nothing happening! :shrug:

SOOOO....

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt4988186fltt.gif 
Even on her EDD she didn't wanna budge at all!! :nope:

Now. . .

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt4995855fltt.gif
:nope: Not this day either! Tried EVERYTHING to get her out an she's still
put! I think I've just made it too comfy in there for her. Perhaps I'll make
her a map to find her way out?? :haha:

So. . .
https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt5001089fltt.gif
:shrug: Seriously, this little girl must be lost in there somewhere? Went to maternity unit as LO was
having lack of movement throughout the day and as soon as she's hooked up, hey presto, she has a good
ol' boogie in there!! Nothing worked to get her out obviously! :nope:

Now. . .

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt5007310fltt.gif
What do you know? she's still not here yet!! :nope: I even DTD so damn much (Sorry TMI :blush:) & got
contractions and thought "Yayy!!!" :happydance: for them all to completely stop after 2 hours. :nope:

So. . .

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt5013841fltt.gif
:nope: Just, nope. :nope:

But. . .

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt5024352fltt.gif
This little girl really doesn't wanna get a budge on! Last day to arrive if she still wants to be a February
Lovebug! :cloud9: :pink:

Summer-Brooke is now a 
- https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt5024361fltt.gif -

So . . .

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt5024335fltt.gif
Had dihorrea all day but nothing other than that. Woke up feeling fine and no signs of princess coming! :nope:

Really impatiently waiting. . .

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt5030360fltt.gif
It literally feels like nothing is happening!! Just a hugely hyper baby in there that doesnt stop wriggling! :haha:

Come on princess!. . .

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt5036120fltt.gif
So uncomfortable now :( just want this little girl to come out and play! Sweep booked for tomorrow
at 11:30. Wish me luck!

For now . . .
https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt5043483fltt.gif

*&& Really is the final eviction date!!!*  ​

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt4988202fltt.gif


:dust: Labour dust please girls!!! :dust:
x X x​


----------



## msp_teen

Aww your little princess must be quite cozy within her mommies tummy! Well here is some labor dust! Hope she comes along here soon...:dust:


----------



## annawrigley

woohoooooo come on summer-brooke! xxxxxx


----------



## BrEeZeY

yay! not too long :) good luck!


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Thanks girls! :hugs:

msp_teen - Yeah, I think she's comfy in here too!
Tried everything to get her out and *NOTHING* has
worked! :haha:

x


----------



## msp_teen

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Thanks girls! :hugs:
> 
> msp_teen - Yeah, I think she's comfy in here too!
> Tried everything to get her out and *NOTHING* has
> worked! :haha:
> 
> x

Wow, lol! I think she'll make her appearance her shortly! She's just finishing putting on her makeup, hehe!


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

msp_teen said:


> Mummy.To.Be said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls! :hugs:
> 
> msp_teen - Yeah, I think she's comfy in here too!
> Tried everything to get her out and *NOTHING* has
> worked! :haha:
> 
> x
> 
> Wow, lol! I think she'll make her appearance her shortly! She's just finishing putting on her makeup, hehe!Click to expand...

She will if she's anything like her mummy! :rofl:
Takes me ages to get ready to make a big appearance! Lol.

xx


----------



## Angielove

lol awww im so excited for summer-brooke to get here :D


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Thankyou babe!! :hugs:
Me too!! :happydance:

x


----------



## lottebot

good luck :)
:dust:


----------



## Jas029

Lots of dust!!
:dust::dust:

Lets get them out on the same day :winkwink:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Haha, that'd be kinda weird but cool if we did! :haha:

x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh I just sent you dust on jas thread cause I didn't see you had your own =(


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

:haha: No probs Rome!

Thanks for the labour dust! :hugs:

Want her out now!! Lol. x


----------



## Mellie1988

Awwww, waiting is no fun!!! 

Come on little lady, your mummy wants to meet youuu!!! 

xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jas029 said:


> Lots of dust!!
> :dust::dust:
> 
> Lets get them out on the same day :winkwink:

oh that be so neat :thumbup: lol


----------



## Jas029

Well, If you want that princess to be born on the same day as my prince you better get pushing!! :haha: 

(ok, maybe have your water break or contractions to start first :blush:)


----------



## lizardbreath

Awe Labour Dust , If this makes you feel Better i was the Same way i was told i was going to have to be induced there was No signs of Jaymee comming on her own and she was a Day early so dont give up hope your little one could just decide she wants Out


----------



## trashit

lots and lots and lots of :dust: right at ya!xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

All the dust worked for jas so here is some more :dust::dust::dust:

come on summer-brooke.


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> All the dust worked for jas so here is some more :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> come on summer-brooke.

Oh yes, all that labor dust caused preeclampsia :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hehe, well I don't wish preeclampsia on anyone


----------



## glitterbomb

baby :dust:


----------



## TattiesMum

This is so exciting ... First Rome now Jas, then you and Ellie, then Anna then Tattie :happydance: I've had that order fixed in my head for months ... it's like a countdown and it's finally happening!! :D

All these months of chatting (though they seem to have flown by) and now we are finally meeting and getting ready to meet the LOs and I, for one, can't wait. It's like having loads of daughters all waiting to give birth LOL :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Come on Riley, Summer-Brooke and Ordi .... we want to meet you!! :D (Noah and Kaylem - stay where you are for a few more weeks please.... we want you fully cooked!)


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Awwwh thanks everyone!! :hugs:

TattiesMum - Seems your predictions are gonna be right afterall eh?!
Unless Ellie goes into labour before me!! :nope:
Knowing my luck, she will do - as my little princess seems to be comfy in
here right now!! :rofl:

So sweet it seems like we're all your daughters! :happydance:
Thanks Mom :winkwink: Lol.

Come on Summer-Brooke, 5 days nowww!!
Riley was due after you and he's on his way!! :haha:

xXx


----------



## ~RedLily~

aww hope she doesn't keep you waiting too much longer now.


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Yeah me too!! :haha:

Had serious backache last night, couldnt hardly sleep.
Other than that, NOTHING! :nope:

Come on Summer-Brooke!!

xXx


----------



## annawrigley

haha i know what you mean tatties mum! its weird its all becoming real :winkwink:
athough noah will be fully cooked on sunday :happydance:
xxxx


----------



## Charlotte23

Goodluck :) Your little one is due on my birthday! :D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

TattiesMum said:


> This is so exciting ... First Rome now Jas, then you and Ellie, then Anna then Tattie :happydance: I've had that order fixed in my head for months ... it's like a countdown and it's finally happening!! :D
> 
> All these months of chatting (though they seem to have flown by) and now we are finally meeting and getting ready to meet the LOs and I, for one, can't wait. It's like having loads of daughters all waiting to give birth LOL :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Come on Riley, Summer-Brooke and Ordi .... we want to meet you!! :D (Noah and Kaylem - stay where you are for a few more weeks please.... we want you fully cooked!)

i know its sooo exciting. lol you must be so excited to meet kaylem. lol I know my mom loves quintin to death, she can't get enough of him (unless he has a poopy diaper then everyone hands him to me :haha:)


----------



## annawrigley

i thought it was kaylAm? unless i missed a name change? :haha: xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

4 Days now :nope:

Come on princess, get a move on!! :hissy:
Riley's here!! 

x


----------



## Rachiie18

Come on Summer-Brooke! :D we all cant wait to meet you :) especially your mummy! :cloud9: Good Luck with everything Mummy.To.Be!!
xxx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Had the biggest nesting day yesterday, thought something might
have happened overnight but nope! :nope:

Think she's stuck in there?! :shrug: :haha:

xXx


----------



## lottebot

I think she's comfy :) sorry i'm silently stalking :haha:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Woop, my first stalker!! :haha:
I realised that the more I get wound up that she's
not here - the more she'll stay put to be a madam!! :haha:

Just gonna take everything a day at a time now.
All I can do really! :dohh:

x


----------



## lottebot

I hope she's here soon :) i can't wait till my little ones here either, but i have AGES to wait :haha: im charlie btw! thought i'd say hey, i've seen you bout quite abit :) x


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Nice to meet you Charlie! =) I'm Sophie if you didn't already know! :haha: 
Yeaaah you'll see me hovvering around here and there! :haha:
I'm terrible for leaving random little comments.
All mine lately seem to be rants about wanting LO out though! :rofl:

Yeah I'm guessing 33/34 weeks from now does seem ages away.
I found out at 8/9 weeks that I was preg so that was 2 out 10
months already gone! :haha:

You're officially gonna have a stalker throughout your pregnancy!
Every scan and question, i'll be watching :winkwink::rofl:
Sorry about that, think baby brain and frustrations making me
crazy! :haha:

xXx


----------



## BlazenXx

I too am silently stalking and didn't want to read and run. I hope she comes soon, I love her name! It's so pretty. I hope the next time I check in, she's here in your arms! Good luck!


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Awwwh thank you!!! 
I like her name too! :thumbup: It's different!
Hopefully there'll be a pic of her in my arms :happydance:
. . . but for now she's a madam and too comfy! :haha:

xXx


----------



## helpmehateyou

Good luck. BABY DUST!


----------



## Pink_Tinks

hey sophie, just thought id check up on ya!! 

hope you're alrite... Summer-Brooke will suprise you when you lease expect it; unfortunately everyone i know who are having girls are late! only by a couple of days tho so hope she doesnt make u wait too long!!!  
x


----------



## leoniebabey

:dust:

Lots of dust, hope she makes an appearance soon :flower:

x


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Well, 2 Days until EDD and honestly thought that something was
finally kicking off yesterday evening/night but *NOPE*, false labour
pains yet once again!! :nope:

. . . Surely all these false labour pains must be doing *SOMETHING*?! :shrug:

This little girl's gotta get a wriggle on in there!!:haha:

(Oh yeah, the first post in this thread is updated each day until LO arrives! :thumbup:)

xXx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Well, tomorrow is the final eviction date.
Get a move on in there little lady!! :grr: :haha:

xXx


----------



## AyaChan

ahhhhh I'm so excited for you :D

I can't wait to see pics of your LO, when she gets here :D

you have to keep us updated for as long as possible when you go into labour kayy 

I can't do the dust thing, so have imgainery dust :D:D :shrug::happydance:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I'll definitely try to keep you all updated for as long as possible :thumbup:

Imaginary dust!! :haha: Love itttt :winkwink: Lol.

Surely all this dust from you girls has gotta make her get a move on!! :nope:

xXx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I hope she comes soon


----------



## trashit

come on Summer!! We want to see you! :dust: :dust:
You must be soo aggravated! Im aggravated sitting waiting and i got ten days to go yet! I cant imagine getting right to due date and Audie's still not here :| must be soo annoying!x


----------



## amandad192

I went 10 days over due. I went into labour the day before i was supposed to be induced. The first 2/3 days of going over feel like hell..as If surely it should have happened by now..but after a few days I just accepted it'll happen when he's ready to come out, and relaxed a bit, enjoyed my last week of peace and got as much time to myself as I could. (your probz sick of time to yourself by now)


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I really am fed up with all my own "alone" time...
Makes me all the more frustrated.
Its funny, I keep watching the clock like i'm waiting 
for her to come out :shrug:
I don't even know what time I'm watching out for!! :rofl:
I've officially gone mad I think!! :haha: 

xXx


----------



## Gracey&bump

:hugs: 
i hope Summer makes her appearance soon.

Maybe she just wants to be dead on time for her mummy :cloud9:

:dust:


----------



## Jadelm

I really hope she comes soon for ya!! Can't wait to see pics :D
I hope mine is on due date cos it's on my Mum's 40th and will steal the show ;) x


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Jadelm said:


> I really hope she comes soon for ya!! Can't wait to see pics :D
> I hope mine is on due date cos it's on my Mum's 40th and will steal the show ;) x

Awwwh, thats really sweet.
Bet your mom was well happy when you said your due on her birthday? :flower:

x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Mummy.To.Be said:


> I really am fed up with all my own "alone" time...
> Makes me all the more frustrated.
> Its funny, I keep watching the clock like i'm waiting
> for her to come out :shrug:
> I don't even know what time I'm watching out for!! :rofl:
> I've officially gone mad I think!! :haha:
> 
> xXx

baby time. lol
try to stay busy. lol I know you can't be pregnant forever tho :haha:


----------



## rainbows_x

Hope she comes soon for you, you must be pretty fustrated! I'm sure she will come tomorrow and be dead on time for you! Just try to keep busy, make sure you have everything ready and chill out :)


----------



## Jadelm

Mummy.To.Be said:


> Jadelm said:
> 
> 
> I really hope she comes soon for ya!! Can't wait to see pics :D
> I hope mine is on due date cos it's on my Mum's 40th and will steal the show ;) x
> 
> Awwwh, thats really sweet.
> Bet your mom was well happy when you said your due on her birthday? :flower:
> 
> xClick to expand...

Yeah she was all calm and excited and happy then asked if I knew the due date and I wwas like.. well erm.. and told her and then she looked horrified!! She was just like how could you do this to me? Make me a Granma the same day I turn 40, do you WANT me to have a mid life crisis?! Lol but she's happy about it now, it'll be a lovely birthday pressie for her.. not such a great day if she has to spend it in a hospital with me effing and blinding my way through labour though hahaha

Anything new with LO or she still staying put? xxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

:dust::dust cmon summer brooke! :dust::dust:


----------



## savingme

:dust:


----------



## BlazenXx

:dust:

I hope she comes soon! And I can't wait to hear the updates and see the pics! I think we need more dust!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jas029

Riley's waiting on you, Summer-Brooke!!
:dust:


----------



## TattiesMum

Come on Summer-Brooke, it's Eviction Day and we all want to meet you! :D

Curry, sex, painting your toenails (well it worked for me lol), lots of walking, RLT :hugs: 

Sending you a skip load of labour dust Sophie :kiss: xxxx


----------



## AyaChan

:happydance: todays the day, let hopes she decided to make her 
appearance now :D


xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Come on Summer Brooke... :happydance: :dust:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt4988202fltt.gif

But nope, it's due date && SHES NOT HERE!!
Not even Bh's this morning! =\ Damn itttt....

Thanks for all the labour dust girls.

TattiesMum - I've tried EVERYTHING!!
I swear she's just stuck or stubborn or both!! :rofl:
She's definitly stubborn if she's anything like me! :haha:

x


----------



## Rachiie18

Come on Summer-Brooke!! :D we want to meet you! :D :dust: sending you a tonne of labour dust!! :D


----------



## trashit

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
Come on Summer-Brooke! Me&Audie have warned you! Be good for your mummy!xx


----------



## AyaChan

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

no more imaginary dust, i can do it for real now :D

come on Summer :D

x


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Wow, after all that labour dust - if that doesn't work, 
I honestly don't know what will!! :haha:

xXx


----------



## TattiesMum

Mummy.To.Be said:


> https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt4988202fltt.gif
> 
> But nope, it's due date && SHES NOT HERE!!
> Not even Bh's this morning! =\ Damn itttt....
> 
> Thanks for all the labour dust girls.
> 
> TattiesMum - I've tried EVERYTHING!!
> I swear she's just stuck or stubborn or both!! :rofl:
> She's definitly stubborn if she's anything like me! :haha:
> 
> x

Two of mine were overdue - it's a pain I know :( She'll come when she's ready, but the waiting is SO frustrating for you :hugs:

You just tell her (very sternly) that Tattie's Mum says it's time to come out now - that should do the trick ;) ;) :thumbup::haha:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

It didnt work TattiesMum!! :nope:
She's still snuggly put in here!!
Its honestly driving me mad being overdue!! :(

xXx


----------



## AyaChan

awwww I'm sure she'll come long soon.

We're all waiting Summer-Brooke

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

x


----------



## Rachiie18

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: Miss Summer-Brooke would you like some more labour dust :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

*COME ON PRINCESS YOUR MUMMY AND US CANT WAIT TO MEET YOU!! *


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I think she needs a map in there or something for a guided way out? :shrug: :rofl: 

xXx


----------



## Rachiie18

hahaha um its down lol!! just got to go down down down baby Summer! :D come on poor mummies getting tired now! she wants to be able to give you lots of cuddles!! :D


----------



## BlazenXx

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Aw, hope she comes soon! How are you doing? 

Psst! Come on out Summer-Brooke! We are all so excited to meet you!

I think you might need more dust here... 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I'm alright really, just got bad backace and keep getting headaches.
Not to mention how I feel like I should be stuck to the toilet seat :haha:
Seem to be peeing like every half hour in dribbles!! :haha: (Sorry TMI!!)

So much dust already, Summer-Brooke's just being greedy I think! :haha:

xXx


----------



## BrEeZeY

my friend was overdue almost a month then come to find out they gave her the wrong due date~ hopefully thats not the same as u!


----------



## TattiesMum

Mummy.To.Be said:


> I think she needs a map in there or something for a guided way out? :shrug: :rofl:
> 
> xXx


:rofl::rofl:

Bless her - she's all comfy in there :hugs:

OK .... she obviously has a mind of her own, so lets find some ways to keep you busy and to take your mind off 'listening' for every twinge that might be labour pains :D

Lets do ...... BAKING!!! ..... it will keep you busy, keep you on your feet and moving around and either give you loads of yummy stuff to offer to visitors if Summer-Brooke decides to make an appearance OR it will give you loads of stuff to comfort eat if she doesn't - either way it's a winner :D :hugs:


----------



## Jas029

TattiesMum said:


> Lets do ...... BAKING!!! ..... it will keep you busy, keep you on your feet and moving around and either give you loads of yummy stuff to offer to visitors if Summer-Brooke decides to make an appearance OR it will give you loads of stuff to comfort eat if she doesn't - either way it's a winner :D :hugs:

I baked brownies like the day before I went into labor..
Ofcorse I was induced so I don't know if I count but I was already having contractions as soon as they hooked me up to the monitors before they even had me on any meds... So I think Riley woulda came out on the 19th anyway without any help:shrug:


----------



## bbyno1

aww i hope she comes out TONIGHT:Dxxx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Ahh I know how you feel! I was counting down to my princess's due date.. then she went wellllll over.. 11 days!!! I was due to be induced the following day haha. I hope she decides to get a wriggle on and enter the world! 

xoxox


----------



## glitterbomb

good luck :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## trashit

come on princess :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## annawrigley

xx~Lor~xx said:


> I was due to be induced the following day haha.

i hear of so many people who go into the labour the day before they're meant to be induced!! its almost as if they know :haha: and think hmm yeah guess i'd better make an appearance.

:dust: Come on Summer-Brooke :dust:​


----------



## TattiesMum

Hmmmm ..... no posts from Sophie since yesterday afternoon - perhaps all that labour dust has had an effect?

Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## trashit

ooh i hope Summer has arrived (or is currently arriving!)


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt5001089fltt.gif

:nope:
Sorry to keep you in the dark ladies, been trying LONG walks and things but
NOTHING is budging this little girl!

So frustrated with it all now...

x


----------



## Pink_Tinks

bless ya. harriet was 2 days over too. 
she's just too comfy sophie!  or doesnt want to come into the cold lol. x


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I'm thinkin she is comfy! lol.
Ive got a high amount of amnio fluid around her, MW says in gonna flood the place 
when my waters break! :haha:

Just want her to come out now really! :nope:

xXx


----------



## AyaChan

thought id try a bit more dust to help :haha:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

hope she comes out soon 

xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I think with all this labour dust, Summer-Brooke will come out all sparkly! :haha:

xXx


----------



## TattiesMum

OK .... time to bring out the big guns LOL

I'm on a search, copy and paste mission ;)

Nipple stimulation 


Nipple stimulation is the gentle rubbing or rolling of the nipple to encourage the start of contractions. The theory is that oxytocin, a hormone that causes contractions, is released in the body when the breasts are stimulated. 

Is it safe? 
A review of studies found that contractions after nipple stimulation did not over-stimulate the uterus, which could be dangerous for the baby (Kavanagh et al 2005). There is a lack of research on the safety of this technique in high-risk pregnancy, so currently it is only recommended in normal pregnancies. 

Does it work? 
The review mentioned above showed a significant benefit from nipple stimulation in women whose cervix had already started to soften, thin and open ready for labour. 37 per cent women who had tried it went into labour within 72 hours as compared to just 6 per cent of those who had not. 

How do I try it? 
The idea is to simulate the suckling of a baby so you need to massage the whole areola (the dark area around the nipple), not just tweak the nipple. Place your palm over the areola and move in a circular motion, applying a firm but gentle pressure. This may need to be continued for some time. The usual recommendation is to stimulate the breasts for an hour, three times a day, spending 15 minutes continually stimulating one breast and then alternating to the other breast for 15 minutes until the hour is up. 

Just don't try this one while you are on one of your long walks ;) :rofl: 

According to another site you can use your breast pump to do this rather than your hand :) And yet another site says that this is one of the most effective ways of bringing labour on.

I'd really better get on with some work.... good luck though :hugs:


----------



## trashit

i tried the nipple stimulation myself, makes you feel niiiiice! :rofl:


----------



## BlazenXx

I too think you will have a very sparkly baby, with all this dust..... I'm stalking here, and just wanted to pop in and say I'm really excited for her to come


----------



## rainbows_x

trashit said:


> i tried the nipple stimulation myself, makes you feel niiiiice! :rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## trashit

whaaat?! no fun when single tho :haha:


----------



## rainbows_x

trashit said:


> whaaat?! no fun when single tho :haha:

Haha true :thumbup: Hopefully I will have to think of inventive ways to bring on labour :D


----------



## trashit

they say the old rumpy pumpy is the best and thats the only one i cant do, typical or what?!?! Im getting back on my birthing ball tonight anyway, come on Audieeeee. COME ON SUMMER-BROOKE YOU BEAUTIFUL GLITTER BALL!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

trashit said:


> i tried the nipple stimulation myself, makes you feel niiiiice! :rofl:

Ellie that was funny xx


----------



## futuremommy91

trashit said:


> i tried the nipple stimulation myself, makes you feel niiiiice! :rofl:

LOL- your posts make my day, truly. 

Not long! hope your bub arrives soon

-

hope Summer-Brooke decides to make her appearance soon! It must be so frustrating waiting all the time, and it's not an easy thing to distract yourself from either!


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt5007310fltt.gif

TattiesMum - As far as nipple stimulation goes - tried method and obviously
failed. :nope:



trashit said:


> i tried the nipple stimulation myself, makes you feel niiiiice! :rofl:

You do make me laugh sometimes girl!! :rofl: xXx

OH is home today so might DTD and hopfully get something kick started!! :haha:

Was at maternity unit last night as hadn't felt LO move much all day then
as soon as they hook me up to heartbeat monitor she starts having a
boogie! :nope: I'm certain this little girl's having fun playing games with me!!!

On the upside, induction has been arranged for 5th March if LO doesnt 
wanna come and play. :thumbup: So much fo Feb' baby ehh?! :haha:

Mummy's sparkly princess doesn't wanna come out!!

xXx


----------



## futuremommy91

Aw, don't give up hope- you may well have your Feb. baby yet!

Glad to hear both you and her are doing well.


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Thanks for all your support girls, getting rather frustrated
with myself and feeling really fed up. Keep having a few tears
and stuff, how sad?! :dohh: :haha:

Swear you all keep me sane!! :rofl:

xx


----------



## futuremommy91

Tears are perfectly acceptable! You need to let out all the frustration somehow- maybe you could take up boxing for now? Use that crazy pregnant-woman strength :) Except the other person couldn't hit you back. 

There may be some flaws in this plan...


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

futuremommy91 said:


> Tears are perfectly acceptable! You need to let out all the frustration somehow- maybe you could take up boxing for now? Use that crazy pregnant-woman strength :) Except the other person couldn't hit you back.
> 
> There may be some flaws in this plan...


Surely we could completely restrain FOB and I could use
him to take frustration and anger out on?? :rofl:

Gosh how that'd make me feel so much better! :haha:

xXx


----------



## bbyno1

awww your lil girl could be on her way any second:Dx


----------



## lottie7

Best of luck. Try going up and down the stairs whilst waving your hips around! Mopping the floor...........maybe even a curry for lunch!

xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I've had curry every night for a week now, incluing last night!
Also drinking RLT, eating fresh pineapple and everything.
Been walking loads, on birthing ball, hot baths, taking EPRO
so only thing left to try is DTD! :winkwink:

She's simply just stuck!! :haha:

xXx


----------



## futuremommy91

I found a nice site about being overdue, how to handle the waiting, etc.

https://www.pregnancy-calendars.net/overdue.aspx

AND- apparently some researcher thinks that a baby is overdue because of the father.

Yay! You have new reason to beat him up!!


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

:happydance: 
I had many reason's before so why not add another reason?! :rofl:

**Pokes tummy** 
"Princess you're stuck in there because your stupid daddy did
*something else* wrong!!" :haha:


Thanks for the link btw! :thumbup:
xXx


----------



## staceyd88

Good luck x


----------



## AyaChan

Maybe she wants to be a Spring baby and she'll pop out March 1st :D

xxx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

:shrug:
Such a stubborn little girl!

She's meant to be a Feb' Lovebug!! :grr: :haha:
As long as she comes out healthy :)

xXx


----------



## AyaChan

yeahh, thats the main thing :D
I'm sure she's just really really cosy, and doesnt want to come out in the cold :L

Everyone is so anxious to meet her though, she needs to get a move on :haha:

Hope you feeling ok with all this waiting 

xxx


----------



## Pink_Tinks

Mummy.To.Be said:


> so only thing left to try is DTD! :winkwink:
> 
> 
> xXx

gotta tell u, it worked for me lol. x


----------



## Rachiie18

hehe at least its not a leap year!! :haha:
Come on Summer Brooke :dust: its sunny today :D
:hugs:


----------



## Mellie1988

DTD worked for me aswell, both times...i'm sure of it!! 

x


----------



## AyaChan

hmmm wonder if Summer-Brooke has put in her appearence yet :D

:dust:

xx


----------



## trashit

whats DTD :shrug: come on Summer-Brooke!!! were alll eagerly waiting on your arrival sugar!! Maybe your lovebug willl be a lamb afterall!! Hope not! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## AyaChan

trashit said:


> whats DTD :shrug: come on Summer-Brooke!!! were alll eagerly waiting on your arrival sugar!! Maybe your lovebug willl be a lamb afterall!! Hope not! :hugs: :dust:

i think it means "do the deed" meaning sex :L its what it sed in third tri anyways


xxx


----------



## futuremommy91

according to the bnb lingo thread, dtd means "doing the dance" hahahaa

aka... :sex:


----------



## GermanGirl

Can anyone explain me this topic ^^
:kiss:

sry


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt5013841fltt.gif

What do you know? she's still not here yet!! :nope: I even DTD so damn much (Sorry TMI :blush:) & got contractions and thought "Yayy!!!" :happydance: for them all to completely stop after 2 hours. :nope:

This little girl truely is "fasionably late"!! :haha:

xXx


EDIT: && DTD is indeed "doing the deed!" :sex: :winkwink:


----------



## BlazenXx

Aw, not here yet? 

Come on, Summer-Brooke!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ~RedLily~

She just knows the longer she makes you wait the more desperate you are to meet her.
Hope she comes soon! :dust:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe I really hope she comes soon!


----------



## Jadelm

a little more dust (DAMN this girl is demanding!!!) :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## trashit

DTD only one i cant do!! :cry:


----------



## Jas029

trashit said:


> DTD only one i cant do!! :cry:

Don't worry I'm sure you've had plenty self-stimulation with that nipple rubbing :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## trashit

Jas029 said:


> trashit said:
> 
> 
> DTD only one i cant do!! :cry:
> 
> Don't worry I'm sure you've had plenty self-stimulation with that nipple rubbing :winkwink: :haha:Click to expand...

for definite :rofl:


----------



## trashit

i wonder if she's arrive????!!!! :D :D


----------



## Rachiie18

:dust: oo i hope so!! :D havent heard much from her today! maybe thats because shes a little bit preoccupied with a little princess!! :D


----------



## trashit

yesss!!! I do hope so :D :D


----------



## Rachiie18

Anything happening with you Ellie?? its getting rather exciting haha!! :D


----------



## trashit

no, nothing :( i have a stomach cramp but its a stomach cramp like the kind of pain you have when you have a tummy bug :cry: i keep reading that people who were due around the time i was have had their bubs, i mean some have had theres that were due after me! how unfair is that? :cry: xx

p.s but its a full moon tonight so we'll have to see


----------



## Rachiie18

Aw it must be getting VERY tiring! Hope little Audie makes an appearance soon! and as long as hes healthy thats all that matters :D :dust: some labour dust for you :D xxx


----------



## trashit

i know :) thanks for dust! I reckon its because i've been convinced he was coming early from about 31 weeks, and ive had everything organised since then so someones taking the piss out of me lol! xx


----------



## AyaChan

Anyone heard off Sophie?? reckon Summer-Brooke is finally putting in an appearence?
:dust::dust::dust:
xx


----------



## trashit

ooohh i do hope she is here or on her way :D x


----------



## Jadelm

Oooooo I hope she's coming :D :dust: :dust: :dust: ... extra dust just in case.. so exciting! x


----------



## Jas029

She better be out by now if she wants to be a lovebug!! :dust:


----------



## ~RedLily~

everyones going to be annoyed at her if she just decided to not come online today lol hopefully summer-brookes here now.


----------



## BlazenXx

I really hope Summer-Brooke is here or on her way.... I keep stalking this for updates!


----------



## futuremommy91

BlazenXx said:


> I really hope Summer-Brooke is here or on her way.... I keep stalking this for updates!

Me too haha

Lol- if she just didn't feel like going online today, she's going to come on tomorrow to a bunch of anxious girlies!


----------



## annawrigley

aww she still not here? :( looks like shes gonna be a march baby after all! hope you're doing good sophie :flower: xxx


----------



## Jadelm

Kirsty90 said:


> everyones going to be annoyed at her if she just decided to not come online today lol

Hahaha so true :haha:


----------



## trashit

oooohhh she MUST be here, shes not been on today yet either?! Pleaseeeeee be here!! xx


----------



## amandakelley

OMG! She hasn't been online today. Hope she's on her way now! Sorry I haven't commented on here yet. I've been silently stalking and trynig to get on here to get updates. :) Come on Summer Rose!


----------



## AyaChan

amandakelley said:


> OMG! She hasn't been online today. Hope she's on her way now! Sorry I haven't commented on here yet. I've been silently stalking and trynig to get on here to get updates. :) Come on Summer Rose!

It's Summer-Brooke 

Summer Rose is mine 

xxx


----------



## trashit

two days she hasnt been on now! Summer-Brooke MUUUSSST be here!!!


----------



## lottie7

Any News?

xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt5024335fltt.gif


Sorry not been on to update everyone, internet went down in my neighborhood
over the weekend :nope:
But obviously, no sign of this princess. 
Sweep been booked for 11:30 on Friday.
Induction to be booked for Sunday if sweep does nothing.

Tried EVERYTHING over the weekend and got absolutly
nowhere!

Sorry for all you who thought this madam had arrived! :haha:
I'm officially now a March Lamb too!! :thumbup:

xXx


----------



## trashit

awwww well welcome to March lambs!! I hope the sweep works sugar, or that she comes before hand, you got me all excited then!!!! :( COME ON SUMMMERRRR!!! :dust: xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Awwwh thanks Ellie! :hugs:
I hope the sweep works too!
I just want her out now! :sulk:
Summer-Brooke doesn't wanna show her little self!
Stubborn little mare! MW said she's too comfy! :haha:

xXx


----------



## trashit

maybe they enjoy the food we eat too much?! :rofl:
We should start eating something really rank then they might make a budge!! xx


----------



## futuremommy91

or start playing awful music....


----------



## Mellie1988

Awwww, bet your really fed up!! Really hope your sweep works on Friday, will have my fingers and toes crossed!!! 

x x x


----------



## Katiie

Aww! Im keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## AyaChan

goood luck 

hopefully she'll be here soon :D

xx


----------



## amandakelley

Oh my! She's not here yet? That's really sad. This must be driving you absolutely insane. Hope the sweep works or she comes before hand. At least you know she'll be coming soon. :)


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

amandakelley said:


> Oh my! She's not here yet? That's really sad. This must be driving you absolutely insane. Hope the sweep works or she comes before hand. At least you know she'll be coming soon. :)

Nope, not even wanting to budge! :haha:
It's driving me completely mad! :wacko:
It's like I'm waiting for a time that I don't have a waiting time for!
I'm hoping she'll come before the sweep but knowing my
luck so far she'll still be stuck come Friday morning!
Stubborn little girl! :rofl:

xXx

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt5030360fltt.gif


----------



## fantastica

get a move on summer-brooke!!!!!!

hope she comes for you soon hun!!! xxx


----------



## trashit

you know the sweeps? do we HAVE to have them? cos they sound ruddy awful and painful!!! (i know they'll be nothing compared to labour, but i would rather leave the pain to labour time lol) 
COME ON SUMMER-BROOKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Mellie1988

You can refuse a sweep, but by the time ur overdue....I think you will beggin them so do anything ;). 

I've never had a sweep so can't comment on it :(


----------



## trashit

that is very true lol. ive read about them over on third tri in a few threads, everyone says they're awfully painful :| xx


----------



## msp_teen

Im surprised they havent induced you....If you were in the US they would have induced you by now, because they wouldnt want the baby to get too big and also the imbilical cord, or however you spell it, starts to rot away.


----------



## Mellie1988

They leave you till your 10 days overdue here! I think it depends on your MW when you et a sweep though, I know some of my friends have had their sweeps like on their due date or about 3/4 days overdue!


----------



## msp_teen

Mellie1988 said:


> They leave you till your 10 days overdue here! I think it depends on your MW when you et a sweep though, I know some of my friends have had their sweeps like on their due date or about 3/4 days overdue!

Ohh ok, gosh I know it has to be annoying to have to wait on the baby for so long!! HOPE SHE POPS OUT HERE SOON!!!!!


----------



## Maddiee

haha i was telling my mum about all the girls on here that are so close and she's like "9 months is so long whats a few extra days" umm, well the face thats its so long to wait haha i'm just impatient


----------



## trashit

that isn't true. A full term pregnancy lasts between 37 and 42 weeks, if you make it to 42 weeks then that is technically term, only they class 40 weeks as term because its sort of a mid way point...


----------



## trashit

haha at your mum, she musn't have gone over due


----------



## Katiie

If it helps,  My mum had me 10 days late!
I must have been all snuggly, my grandma always says about how i made her wait :)

but then, when i did eventually come into the world, Mum said it was super quick and she almost had me in the car!!

I hope that dont mean ill be late..

Ive been coming on this thread everyday to quick if Summer Brooke has shown her little face into the world!
:D Not long I'm sure of it xxx


----------



## AyaChan

I'm still stalking Sophie!!

Hope she comes out soon :D

:dust::dust::dust:

xxxx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Mellie1988 said:


> They leave you till your 10 days overdue here! I think it depends on your MW when you et a sweep though, I know some of my friends have had their sweeps like on their due date or about 3/4 days overdue!

I had my little girl 11 days overdue. was due to be induced on the 12th, so i think it varies on how long they leave you. 

By the way, anyone asking about sweeps, some find them very uncomfy, others painful and others barely feel them. I had two sweeps and I'm pretty certain the second one was what made my little one get a move on. It's not pleasant but it's worth it if it means you have an extra chance of delivering your baby naturally rather than being induced.

xoxox


----------



## trashit

my mum was ten days overdue with me too, and a week over with my brother. I cant even imagine the pure impatience.... i really really hope Audie comes tonight, tomorrow or on his due date. I cant take this any longer :hissy: lol xx


----------



## Kailie92

My mom had me 13 days over due, I must have been extra snuggly :)


----------



## ~RedLily~

my mum was 5 weeks late with my sister. she kept going into labour and then it would stop and the hospital didnt believe her so they kept sending her home. my sisters 28 so that was before they only let you go over by 2 weeks. she was born with her 1st tooth and apparently had like shed a layer of skin like a snake or something weird like that.


----------



## Jas029

msp_teen said:


> If you were in the US they would have induced you by now

Not true, It all depends on your doctor/midwife and what they think is best.. My doctor wasn't going to even *look* at inducing til I was atleast a week overdue..

Then again he didn't think he was going to be a very big baby either.. and he wasn't..

It all depends on what they think is best given you and your babies condition and such


----------



## annawrigley

Kirsty90 said:


> my mum was 5 weeks late with my sister. she kept going into labour and then it would stop and the hospital didnt believe her so they kept sending her home. my sisters 28 so that was before they only let you go over by 2 weeks. she was born with her 1st tooth and apparently had like shed a layer of skin like a snake or something weird like that.

:shock:


----------



## lizardbreath

Kailie92 said:


> My mom had me 13 days over due, I must have been extra snuggly :)


I was 16 days over due , They used to Not induce Labour unless they had to , My poor mom , and to top it off she was in labour for over 48 hours with me ,

Im sure your Daughter will make an appearence soon enough , The waiting game sucks soo much


----------



## Jas029

Yeah before ultrasounds they didn't unless they had to since the EDD was alot more.. inaccurate I guess you could say.. And they didn't want to have them induced and turned out to be to early and have complications or something:wacko:


----------



## TattiesMum

Kirsty90 said:


> my mum was 5 weeks late with my sister. she kept going into labour and then it would stop and the hospital didnt believe her so they kept sending her home. my sisters 28 so that was before they only let you go over by 2 weeks. she was born with her 1st tooth and apparently had like shed a layer of skin like a snake or something weird like that.

My youngest was 3 weeks late and he was shedding skin too LOL .... nothing serious, just peeling bless him. 

Sorry that Summer-Brooke is still relaxing in there Sophie :hugs: She's obviously going to be a very laid back person :D (unlike her poor mummy at the moment!) ..... come on baby girl, it's time to meet your adoring fans! :hugs:


----------



## lottie7

Come on out baby!!

xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Well, Summer-Brooke; you officially are taking the biscuit! :haha:
8 days overdue and _far_ _*far*_ *far* too comfy in there!
There's being fasionably late and then theres just being rude! :haha:

I'd love to know how anyone copes with being overdue,
I've just been in floods of tears all the time in frustration!

Been having lots of BH's and diorhea but nothing other than that! :shrug:

Anyone know of any other ways i can try get her out?
I've tried everything!!! :nope:

But then again if i can be patient and wait another 2 nights sleep
then it'll be Friday sweep day and FX'd it might shift something! :happydance:

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt5036120fltt.gif

xXx


----------



## AyaChan

the only thing i can suggest is walking up a big hill, it worked for my aunty who was 11 days overdue 


xxx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I dont actually know where there are any big hills where I live :haha: :shrug:

x


----------



## AyaChan

awww, thats my plan out of the window them :haha:

xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Haha!
OH's mum said I should get on her trampoline!!
I was like. . . seriously?! :saywhat: :rofl:

xXx


----------



## supriseBump_x

Drive over a road with lots of speed bumps :happydance: xxx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

supriseBump_x said:


> Drive over a road with lots of speed bumps :happydance: xxx

OH did that to me already numerous times and it did nothing!! :nope:
. . . Although he was finding it more interesting watching
my poor painful boobies bounce around!!! :blush::rofl:

xXx


----------



## AyaChan

you could get on a train??

I was on one for about 4 hours Sunday night and it was very bumpy, i was sat there thinking if i was further gone the baby could make her appearence coz of all the bumping :L

trampoline sounds fun though 

xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Your little Summer Rose has to stay put for a while yet though hun!!
No more bumpy train rides! :haha:

Is Summer Rose her first name or is Rose her middle name? :shrug:

xXx


----------



## AyaChan

:haha: I know, she has to stay put for at least another 7 weeks :D

Rose is her middle name, I wanted it to be just one name, but OH wanted just Summer as her first name :D

xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Ahhh I see! :thumbup:
It's really pretty either way! :hugs:

My LO's middle name is Elysia. FOB chose it.
Its nice but not the name I would have chosen! Lol.

xXx


----------



## AyaChan

thanks 

and aww I quite like that, its sweet :D what name would you have choosen as her middle name if you could have choose it?

xxx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I would have chosen Ava :) x


----------



## AyaChan

awww xD Ava is such a pretty name :D

xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I know right?! :D
I'd have preferred that by FAR!
I was in 2 minds whether to call her Ava instead
of Summer-Brooke. :shrug:
Either that or Melodie :thumbup:

What other names did you like?

xXx


----------



## AyaChan

Ava Sapphire 

and Aerith Rayne, though on a diff post I put Aerith Rose by accident :L

for a boy I *love* Orion, but OH has his heart set on Leon :haha:
(glad im having a girl as i pretty much hate the name) :rofl:

what boys names did you think about?

xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

For a boy I'd chosen:

Chase,
Malachai,
Toby,
Faolan,
Caleb & 
Taro.

I know, a bit odd but I don't like original things! :haha:

xXx


----------



## AyaChan

:O Taro is gorgeous :D

I like odd names aswel, I hate stuff thats popular, which is why Im gutted Summer is becoming so popular :L

xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Haha, you did the same thing as me with the name Summer!
I was like "yeaah this isn't too common!" and then was like...
:grr: "Ohh... Damn it!!!!" :grr: :haha:

xXx


----------



## futuremommy91

Hopefully this is like a year spurt or something, and the popularity will die down quickly and it won't matter in the long run :)


----------



## AyaChan

haha hopefully :L

xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I swear, if i have to get up once more to go pee I'm gonna
flip!! :haha: Been 5 times in the past hour!! How is it possible!?
Only got trickles too, not even worth the waddle to the toilet! :rofl:

xXx


----------



## AyaChan

haha aww no way, that must suck :(

bet you cant wait to be able to pee less :haha:

maybe you should just sit in the bathroom, then you wont ahve to waddle anywhere :haha:

xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I tried that one like 2 days ago when I was peeing loads then too.
I just ended up with a numb bum from the toilet seat! :haha:

Anyone got any tips for an achey pelvis? :nope:

xXx


----------



## AyaChan

hot water bottle is a god send 

im always aching :L

xx


----------



## trashit

Mummy.To.Be said:


> I swear, if i have to get up once more to go pee I'm gonna
> flip!! :haha: Been 5 times in the past hour!! How is it possible!?
> *Only got trickles too, not even worth the waddle to the toilet! *
> 
> xXx

 

cant agree with that more!!!!!! what i've started doing is holding it in until im absolutely fit for bursting just to save my legs :rofl:
SOPHIE- IM GOING TO KILL YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i've just read your boys name list and fallen in love with every single one!!!!!!!!!!!!
why do that to me? :rofl: 
Is Taro pronounced TAY-ROW or TAR-ROW? 
:D xx


----------



## trashit

Mummy.To.Be said:


> I tried that one like 2 days ago when I was peeing loads then too.
> *I just ended up with a numb bum from the toilet seat! *
> 
> Anyone got any tips for an achey pelvis? :nope:
> 
> xXx

 
I have done this also! I finish a pee and then the second i get up off the loo i need another but its only a tiny trickle :nope: it made me laugh when i went to the dr's about a possible UTI and they asked "do you urinate more often" WELL NEVER-IM PREGNANT. :rofl:

a hot water bottle is a life saviour, i couldnt live without one!! xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Taro - I hadn't quite decided on how to pronounce it but I liked both! :happydance:
So glad i never had to finalise on a boys name! :haha:
You undecided on a boys name again now babe?! I'm sorryyy!!!! :hugs:

Hot water bottle just seems to make LO freak!!!! Lol. x


----------



## trashit

hehe it makes Audie freak too, but i do it anyway, after all its his fault im needing one :haha:
No i'm not undecided but i've been quite terrible at changing his name over the weeks :blush: Audie's been the one thats stuck the longest but i sometimes see really nice names and think hmmm... lol. I loved all them on that list! You got good taste mama! xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

I know, I know, what can I say?
I'm simply amazing! :winkwink: :rofl:
Shows you have good taste too then babe!
. . . either that or we have very similar taste
rather than it being good! :haha: Lol.

Anyone wanna put a guess at Summer-Brooke's
birth weight? Im curious to see if anyone gonna
be right! Hehe

A few things to help you decide:
- I'm 5'11",
- FOB is 6'3",
- I weighed 7lb4 when born 2 weeks early,
- FOB weighed 7lb11 when born dead on due date,
- 34 week growth scan LO was 5lb13.

xXx


----------



## trashit

I reckon 8 pounds 10!! 
xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

Owieeee!! Kinda scared about delivering a bubba that big!
&& im overdue by a fair bit so she's gonna be a heffalump!! :haha:

x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

woah soph i spoke 2 soon!
i said to bec sophs posted nothing today maybe shes in labour.. but nope :(


----------



## trashit

:rofl: she is for certain!! she may even go over the 9 pound mark hun,who knows?! i was ten days overdue and i weighed a whopping 9 pounds 7!! xx


----------



## futuremommy91

Hmm- 8 pounds 5 for me!


----------



## amandakelley

I think about 8.5. 
I've been silently stalking the thread. Waiting for princess to pop out. :haha:
I didn't get to get on here yesterday because I was so tired. It slipped my mind and then when it popped back in today I was all OMG! Wonder if she's here yet. 
But nope. :nope:

Can't wait to see what she looks like. You're too pretty. :haha: So she'll probably be as well. 

You should pull a chair into the bathroom or outside the door of the bathroom and put a pillow on it to wait on having to go so you won't have to waddle waddle waddle to the bathroom every 10 minutes, if even that. :haha:

Hope she comes soon. 
Come on Summer-Brooke! You're being downright rude like your mummy said! Everyone is awaiting your arrival!


----------



## Mellie1988

Awwwwh, bless you waddling to the bathroom, will all be over soon hunnii :hugs: !!! 

I reckon Summer will weigh 8lb 4oz :thumbup: andd umm I think she will be born on Saturday 6th March 2010 around 5pm? :happydance:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Awh, she must be really snug in there lol Not long now tho she will be in your arms before you know it :)

My mum said i was 14days overdue and weighed 9lbs8 and i was the easyist to deliver out of all her children who were lots smaller lol xxxxxxx


----------



## AyaChan

Is Summer-Brooke still not here ? :(

:hugs: won't be long Soph :D

xxx


----------



## TattiesMum

Mummy.To.Be said:


> For a boy I'd chosen:
> 
> Chase,
> Malachai,
> Toby,
> Faolan,
> Caleb &
> Taro.
> 
> I know, a bit odd but I don't like original things! :haha:
> 
> xXx

I LOVE the name Malachai :D Caleb is nice too, but I am a bit of a fan of the old fashioned Biblical names .... Noah is another favourite of mine.

I take it Summer-Brooke is still reclining at her leisure? :hugs::hugs: You must be climbing the walls by now :wacko:


----------



## trashit

I love all those, and Isaiah too ;)

Is she still clutching on for dear life Sophie?! By jove she must be a happy little lady in there!! xx


----------



## trashit

waitttt! Sophie hasn't been on today and she's not texting back... maybe Summer-Brooke is arriving?!?! xx


----------



## Mummy.To.Be

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt5043483fltt.gif

Sorry Ellie babe, not checked my phone for like half hour!
But nope, this madam is still stuck! :nope:
Sweep booked for tomorrow at 11:30! 
Lets hope it works, wish me luck girlies! :hugs:


xXx


----------



## trashit

good luck sugar :dust: :dust: :dust: come on Summer Brooke!!! xxxxx


----------



## AyaChan

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


lots and lots of sweep dust :D


----------



## annawrigley

hehe i find it funny how every time someone says "maybe shes in labour..." sophie posts with a massive 9 DAYS OVERDUE in the voice of doom, well thats how i picture it anyway. ahem

hope the sweep works sophie!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## AyaChan

Sweep at 11:30 today girls :D Everyone give dust and hope it works :D

:dust: :dust: :dust:

Come on Summer-Brooke :D

xxx


----------



## trashit

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
come on Summer-Brooke! xx


----------



## Jadelm

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: xxxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

Hope the sweeps worked
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## EmziixBo0o

:dust: CMON ON LITTLE SUMMER BROOOOOOKE =]
WE ALL WANT TO MEEET YUU LITTLE LADY! :dust:


----------



## BrEeZeY

come on summer <3 its ur birthday <3 well hopefully!!


----------



## trashit

Sophie had her sweep, shes on her way home now ;)
I'll let her update you! x


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

any news?????? havent heard anything in a while!


----------



## AyaChan

she texted me yesterday and she had lost her plug and was 3cm dilated, but thats the last i heard :(

Maybe Summer-brooke is here now :D

xx


----------



## lottie7

She must of had her by now!

xx


----------



## futuremommy91

or her internet is down again...


----------



## amandakelley

Jeez Sophie, is madam still not here? Hope you've had her by now. :) Can't wait to see her. Hope everything is alright on your end. 
C'mon Summer-Brooke!


----------

